# Texas Rib Rangers - garnishing pork butt



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JoW9EQ3J2L8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JoW9EQ3J2L8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks Monty!  Looks like you learned a lot!


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't even begin to tell you how much it helped to watch someone do a comp before I try my first. So much is about timing - as I'm sure most of you know from experience.


----------

